# تكفون ابي مساعده عن قوة اللحام...



## طالب جديد2010 (7 فبراير 2011)

اخواني المهندسين اتمني احد يديني معلومات عن انواع اللحام وافضلها من ناحيه القوه والصلابه انا محتاج اللحم جزئين من حديد واحتاج يكون قوة اللحام قويه جدا تتحمل ثقل 25 طن بدون ما يتاثر اللحام 



اتمني احد الاعضاء ساعدني ولو امكن اتواصل معه كون افضل 



مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (7 فبراير 2011)

معقوله ما فيه احد عنده فكره عن الموضوع الي اسئل عنه مع اني اتوقع انه شي بدايئ اي مهندس متعمق بالمجال اكيد يعرف كل التفاصيل الي بسئل عنها


----------

